# Šermovat



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych pomoc s tým slovesem:
Velitel vykládá klukům a šikovně šermuje rukama mezi nářadím.
Vím že šermovat rukama znamená gesticulate, ale tady s tím "mezi nářadím" myslím že to není ono. Co to tady znamená? Co on přesně dělá?
Děkuju moc.


----------



## Jana337

Co je to za nářadí? On těm klukům něco vysvětluje?


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, to jsou různé věci, ze kterých on montuje amplion,  a přitom vysvětlí klukům co to je to a to a jak on to všechno dá dohromady.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jako by to znamenalo: hrabat, ne?


----------



## Jana337

Myslím, že "hrabat se v něčem" to není. Podle mého názoru to znamená, že ty pohyby dělá obratně a rychle (jako člověk, který to vše má dokonale naučeno a mohl by to dělat se zavřenýma očima).


----------



## parolearruffate

Mh, jo. Ale proč: *mezi *nářadím?


----------

